

GNU Bash 4.0 released with some new features - kanny96
http://www.idev.in/News/GNU-Bash-4.0-Now-Available.html

======
makecheck
"The parser now understands `|&' as a synonym for `2>&1 |', which redirects
the standard error for a command through a pipe."

This is kinda nice, and continues the tradition of taking the best features of
tcsh.

